# "aircrack-ng start wlp3s0" error:No such file or directory

## aceking10

what's the reason ?

----------

## Roman_Gruber

hi, please explain your issue in detail.

I definitely appreciate a detail description of your issue, thank you

----------

## Demonking

 *aceking10 wrote:*   

> what's the reason ?

 

Like tw04l123 has said, explain, what you have done.

Also show the output of 

```
netstat -i
```

----------

## webbj

 *aceking10 wrote:*   

> what's the reason ?

 

I would start with the “dmesg” command first and look for errors re: your wireless device

Is this Intel Centrino Wireless-N 2230? Do you have the drivers installed?

Find the kernel module for your device  and run “modprobe [kernel module name]

run iwconfig to see if you wireless card is loaded and what is the output of the command.

----------

## Aiken

I think pasting the entire error message would be a good start and maybe saying what you are trying to do. The way you have called aircrack-ng I would have said you are telling it to process 2 files called start and wlp3s0. Neither of which have anything to do with the network interface wlp3s0.

Whenever I have used aircrack-ng it has been to use airodump-ng to collect the data then run aircrack-ng filename where filename is where airodump saved what it collected. A really simple example is

airodump-ng wlan0 -w somefile

aircrack-ng somefile*cap or aircrack-ng somefile*cap -w /path/to/dictionary

----------

